# Vapor barrier and thermal bridging caps . Epdm roof



## overhang (Jun 16, 2021)

Hello, just running this question by any roofers that have more experience with parapet warm roofs. 

Here I have alutrix 600 vapor barrier onto of osb. 150mm insulation on top of this mechanically fixed with thermal bridging caps(see pics below). My question is, do I continue the alutrux vapor barrier over the top of the parapet. I will have 25mm insulation up the parapet but none on top. I'll be closing this off with osb and firestone EPDM. 






















These are the only thermal bridging caps I can purchase. 105mm and have 120mm screws that will go into a 9x2 joist. My concern is the gaps on top of the fixings could cause issues with the epdm. Would I be right in thinking this or nothing to worry about.


----------

